# help!!!! plz!!



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

i have one tank with just one snail in it and i've had it like this for a month.

Now there are little lines on the tank wall. They're alive, some kind of larvae. 

I have no idea what this is, someone please help!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

can give us a picture, or be more descriptive? i dont know exactly what you mean by "lines" but it could be planaria.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What kind of snail do you have? What do the little things on the wall look like?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

It's probably either planaria as Scuba said or nematodes. In either case the cause is usually dirty water caused by overcrowding or overfeeding. Am I reading correctly that you have 31 platys in a 10 gal. tank? Unless they are newborn fry, that tank is "big time" overcrowded. I would say no more that 5-6 adult platys. I would do a 50% water change every day until you can move some of the fish out.


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

I updated my sig it was out of date.


Well they look like little tiny thin lines that wiggle around.

I have been complaining to my mom about overfeeding our snail...


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

Here's a quick descriptive picture i drew















how can i get rid of these things?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Cure the problem. Clean up the tank. Water change, clean filter. Stop overfeeding. They will not hurt anything and will go away when conditions improve. Good luck.


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

thank you!!!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

do they look like they have "eyes" if they do they're planarian


----------

